# who is the biggest on here?



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

was reading through a few threads there and i noticed a post by milky

under his name it says he intends to be the biggest fcuker on this board

well this got me thinking who actually is the biggest?

i notice that ausbuilt is packing serious guns as is jw007 and of course milky

obviously pics will make this thread really good


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Biggest muscles or head? :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My vote would be Uriel.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Arnold was but he don't post anymore since he became Governor


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Judging by avi.. milky, uri, aus, pap or scarb


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Uriel or Milky or Aus or one of the Mods.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Nocarbs..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ming is some unit as well BTW...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ausbuilt id say

used to be alot of huge guys on here that dont post anymore

also some dont show av pics, alot could be very big


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> My vote would be Uriel.


~

lolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2644563 said:


> Ming is some unit as well BTW...


Forgot about him


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ol clubber lang is a big fella! Proper good shape too!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno isn't small either


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Ol clubber lang is a big fella! Proper good shape too!


Yeah very good shout that mate actually.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

who is gonna put pics up?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> ~
> 
> lolllllllllllllllllllll


Why the lol mate ?

Do you not think he is big ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2644575 said:


> Why the lol mate ?
> 
> Do you not think he is big ?


Don't ask Milky don't ask


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well although Uriel and Milky are freaks, no disrespect to them both but there not going to be the biggest on here by quite a way i would think..

Pscarb is actually small height wise but he is about fcukin 6 ft wide, i know i have stood 10 yards away from the little big cnut lol...

there are going to be some right fcukin units on here DB isnt a small bloke robsta isnt small, tinytom is a unit . weeman isnt small, JW is a unit and Joshua is like a fcukin man mountain !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Don't ask Milky don't ask


Sorry mate didnt realise.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why the lol mate ?
> 
> Do you not think he is big ?


he is bigger than most imo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Sureno isn't small either


fcuk offf he is like a fcukin lat !!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Papa Lazarou looks big, Joshua don't post anymore I don't think but he looked very big in his avi, can't remember his name but the one who had an avi of him as the hulk


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> well although Uriel and Milky are freaks, no disrespect to them both but there not going to be the biggest on here by quite a way i would think..
> 
> Pscarb is actually small height wise but he is about fcukin 6 ft wide, i know i have stood 10 yards away from the little big cnut lol...
> 
> there are going to be some right fcukin units on here DB isnt a small bloke robsta isnt small, tinytom is a unit . weeman isnt small, JW is a unit and Joshua is like a fcukin man mountain !!!


Just unfortunate some of the names up there dont post anymore mate.

Lot of the new members wont even know who they are.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Papa Lazarou looks big, Joshua don't post anymore I don't think but he looked very big in his avi, can't remember his name but the one who had an avi of him as the hulk


yeah mate that jw007 he is fookin massive


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

big steve said:


> yeah mate that jw007 he is fookin massive


That's the one, was annoying me trying to remember :lol:

As mentioned as well... Weeman, not sure if RS was quite as big?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2644586 said:


> Just unfortunate some of the names up there dont post anymore mate.
> 
> Lot of the new members wont even know who they are.


I know who they all are even tho they haven't posted since I've been a member. I was reading on here a long while before I had the cajones to sign up


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

the biggest on here is james lleweling, if hes not on anymore 2nd has to be pscarb imo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2644583 said:


> fcuk offf he is like a fcukin lat !!!


Pmsl I was tryin to give the man some confidence after we took it from him yesterday


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> the biggest on here is james lleweling, if hes not on anymore 2nd has to be pscarb imo


dont think he is on here anymore, i havent seen him posting


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

alot of them members dont post anymore,back in the good old days of uk muscle haha their used to be a member called big bear but i think hes gone over to tm now but my vote would be for paul scarb


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> the biggest on here is james lleweling, if hes not on anymore 2nd has to be pscarb imo


I have met James L in real life, the guy is and absolute unit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Big silver back was another huge fu*ker !


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Ts23 and say from what I've seen James Llewellin. JW007 is a unit, but I thought he left the board after being called out for that fight??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Big silver back was another huge fu*ker !


yes mate he is a big cnut..

and yes big bear is a fcukin freak in size. he looks even bigger now he is ripping up .. biceps are phenominal nearly 400 pounds of mountain lol !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember Con putting up a new avi and all hell broke loose as well..


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> I remember Con putting up a new avi and all hell broke loose as well..


Is Con short for Conscript? Or are they different people?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Is Con short for Conscript? Or are they different people?


Different


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Is Con short for Conscript? Or are they different people?


2 different people mate....


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well JW is big, but I remember a while back winger came to the uk and a few people from here met up and DB out gunned JW007


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Con was also known as Lois lane..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> the biggest on here is james lleweling, if hes not on anymore 2nd has to be pscarb imo


This, and con was in the top 3/4 on here before he fvcked off


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Empire [URL=Boy:2644617]Boy:2644617[/URL] said:


> I'd like Conscript to post up a pic...I have a feeling 'script got quite large on his 10month bender!!


Yes mate agreed, but wouldn't it be ironic if he was a skinny, bald, old cnut with a massive dong


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What about spike i think his name is, massive back on the fcker in his avi.

And there was dutch scott, and that other lad who was always competeing with con to see who could lift the most etc,

Jordan peters too,xjpx


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What about that guy ant something or the other had an avi of his big fcuk off back, that guy looked solid


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> What about that guy ant something or the other had an avi of his big fcuk off back, that guy looked solid


yeah atomic ant i think he was biiiig


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2644671 said:


> yeah atomic ant i think he was biiiig


That's the chap mate.... Beast!!!!


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Greenspin:2644643 said:


> Is Con short for Conscript? Or are they different people?


was going say con myself huge bloke

didnt he go by the mane louis lane?


----------



## heacy hitter (Aug 23, 2011)

Me, a full 66 kg.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aus, robsta, clubber, pscarb, pav


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Does peahead still post? He was a unit


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

James Llewelyn (supercel) has to be up there, the guy competed in the Olympia 202 this year, small people don't do that.  Also are we talking biggest as in BBing biggest, or just biggest? As it may well be one of the powerlifters / strongmen.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zangief said:


> Does peahead still post? He was a unit


Peahead was a fu*king top bloke you know mate.... really wish he still posted but he just disappeared after a lot of personal sh*t.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just checked clubers journo and he's a bit of a brute, looked quite lean in the pic on page 2


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> Peahead was a fu*king top bloke you know mate.... really wish he still posted but he just disappeared after a lot of personal sh*t.


UKM resident Nap 50 head hunter


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Anabolic ant was a big fella, his back in his avi was massive!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Titan (i think hats his username) i.e. Neil Cranwell is far from small


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Peahead was a fu*king top bloke you know mate.... really wish he still posted but he just disappeared after a lot of personal sh*t.


Aye, think he still posts the odd thing on TM?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk offf he is like a fcukin lat !!!


[email protected] off Cnut I'm the biggest natty here ya [email protected] pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> [email protected] off Cnut I'm the biggest Ironing board here ya [email protected] pmsl


yes mate thats what i was trying to say X


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> as they say, that is why I call him 'script. Post up a recent piccy Script!


x2 we need somebody to get the ball rolling


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i supposed you have to look at size versses posting regularity.

There a re a few big guys who only post now and then...

Obviously competing has little to do with size as you get, novices, classics who outright size is not a concern and clowns like TS23 who comes second in pantomime shows but looks like stranger to the gym lol but there arfe a few big competitors too at plus 90 odd kg in stage nick.

It was nice to get a few mentions and despite what a few think - i am 5 foot 9, 17 stone and 16% bf with almost 19 inch arms so i aint a fuking stick insect but I dont hold myself in the same leage as many on here.

DB, Tiny Tom, PScarb, Big Silverback, etc are proper BB'ers IMO with good track records...there are others like The big Dog etc that i dont really know but have good looking avatars


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i supposed you have to look at size versses posting regularity.
> 
> There a re a few big guys who only post now and then...
> 
> ...


dont get defensive mate no one said you were a stick insect.... im 5 ft 10 and nearly 18 stone but they were talking about mass muscle monsters i presume lol...

it is hard until you stand at the side of anyone .. but Pscarb i can verify is a big bloke .... and DB looks massive !!! but then ausbuilt at 8 % bodyfat and also 6 ft plus at 16 stone must also be a unit to stand at the side of ...

hard to say imo !!!

but there are a few good size units on here Uriel you are definitely in that category !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Forgot about the big dog mate, his avi is serious


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

get the ball rolling guys! come on..lets see it lol.

before

View attachment 68651


now'ish


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> dont get defensive mate no one said you were a stick insect.... im 5 ft 10 and nearly 18 stone but they were talking about mass muscle monsters i presume lol...
> 
> it is hard until you stand at the side of anyone .. but Pscarb i can verify is a big bloke .... and DB looks massive !!! but then ausbuilt at 8 % bodyfat and also 6 ft plus at 16 stone must also be a unit to stand at the side of ...
> 
> ...


lol i am in no way defensive bro. I use this forum for fun and learning and a little socialising and i dont hold myself in any regard as a any kind bodybuilder or popular or good looking or any other sh1t...i'm just a bloke who loikes to train and have a chuckle.

It was just nice to get a mention...i certainly wouldnt give myself one (ooaarrr)


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

mal said:


> get the ball rolling guys! come on..lets see it lol.
> 
> before
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about, fair play mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

that`d be me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> lol i am in no way defensive bro. I use this forum for fun and learning and a little socialising and i dont hold myself in any regard as a any kind bodybuilder or popular or good looking or any other sh1t...i'm just a bloke who loikes to train and have a chuckle.
> 
> It was just nice to get a mention...i certainly wouldnt give myself one (ooaarrr)


you got a mention because you are a big bloke who people (including me ) look up to , i would love to get to your size and condition pal...

would never take anything away from you pal ... To me your like i am to ROB . a legend hahahaa !!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mal:2644908 said:


> get the ball rolling guys! come on..lets see it lol.
> 
> before
> 
> ...


Mal stop nickin pics off Google and passing the them off as you I can do that too

Look:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Before:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry i dodnt realise they meant biggest cnut on here !!!!

yes i would say deffo Uriel or Milky then lmfao X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

unlss we organise a show....this thread is going to be conjecture..you all know-on the day.....condition shape as well as mass has a bearing....

there is NOTHING being say 400lb and fat as fuk has against a hardened off, vascular chopped 220lb....so it is all rather irrevelent.

Some bloody great physiques on here though - i know that


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Mal stop nickin pics off Google and passing the them off as you I can do that too
> 
> Look:


a bit to go yet mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> unlss we organise a show....this thread is going to be conjecture..yu allnw-n the day.....condition shape as well as mas has a bearing....
> 
> there is NOTHING being say 400lb and fat as fuk has against a hardened off, vascular chopped 220lb....so it is all rather irrevelent.
> 
> *Some bloody great physiques on here though - i know that*


thanks mate i am trying hahaha


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You all forgetting the owner of this site? Is he big


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> unlss we organise a show....this thread is going to be conjecture..you all know-on the day.....condition shape as well as mass has a bearing....
> 
> there is NOTHING being say 400lb and fat as fuk has against a hardened off, vascular chopped 220lb....so it is all rather irrevelent.
> 
> Some bloody great physiques on here though - i know that


its just for a bit of a laugh mate

i just wanted everyone with a bit of size post up a pic doing the the old double bicep pose!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> You all forgetting the owner of this site? Is he big


now theres a question i did wonder myself


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

big steve said:


> now theres a question i did wonder myself


is he fcuk big Lorian looks like a skinny version of harry potter , i dont know what Katy see's in him to be honest lol !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> You all forgetting the owner of this site? Is he big


no he an 9 stone muscle worshipper pmsl


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

big steve said:


> its just for a bit of a laugh mate
> 
> i just wanted everyone with a bit of size post up a pic doing the the old double bicep pose!


Mate if you wanted some **** material why not just ask? :001_tt2:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

papa laz is pretty big if i remember, over 18 stone i think and seems to be always in great condition!

clubber lang is another big'un


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Big silver back

CON

JW

Stuart core when he posted-the biggest defo.

Now hmmm dont really know. I equate biggness with muscle and height though- so shrimps dont count.....Joking.

kinda


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Mate if you wanted some **** material why not just ask? :001_tt2:


busted!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no he an 9 stone muscle worshipper pmsl


not sure if serious lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big steve said:


> its just for a bit of a laugh mate
> 
> i just wanted everyone with a bit of size post up a pic doing the the old double bicep pose!


am i fuking laughing lol xx

View attachment 68656


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> am i fuking laughing lol xx
> 
> View attachment 68656


beast!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

laurie g said:


> Big silver back
> 
> CON
> 
> ...


agree with that mate,and those who cant win shows.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> am i fuking laughing lol xx
> 
> View attachment 68656


big bill kaz!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> am i fuking laughing lol xx
> 
> View attachment 68656


Was that taken during your prostate exam? Where you annoyed the dr only used one finger? x

Your arms are

Massive though an have a great belly to them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> am i fuking laughing lol xx
> 
> View attachment 68656


you actually remind me a lot of my training partner mate Mike ... very very similair builds !!! he is 6 ft though !!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> My vote would be Uriel.


Uriel?

Guy's a fckin worm. :lol:

What about that big silverback from Aberdare he looks pretty swole


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Was that taken during your prostate exam? Where you annoyed the dr only used one finger? x


its my "airport pose" when you finally try searching me for free dbols lol


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

I there's def a few big units on the site like


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you actually remind me a lot of my training partner mate Mike ... very very similair builds !!! he is 6 ft though !!!


Pmsl bet rob got a boner momentarily before reading it wasn't him!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> am i fuking laughing lol xx
> 
> View attachment 68656


Fair play you look alright for a natty


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> its my "airport pose" when you finally try searching me for free dbols lol


Mate iv come across bigger, meaner and ugl..... No hold on, yeah only bigger and meaner people then you princess  X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Mate iv come across bigger, meaner and ugl..... No hold on, yeah only bigger and meaner people then you princess  X


but enough about your misses....lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DB has got to be up there, id be interested to see if anyone has bigger arms than him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Uriel?
> 
> Guy's a fckin worm. :lol:
> 
> What about that big silverback from Aberdare he looks pretty swole


Mate l thought it was a poll of current posting members.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> but enough about your misses....lol


Tou che tou pai


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> DB has got to be up there, id be interested to see if anyone has bigger arms than him


who is DB, his name has popped up a couple of times


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big steve said:


> who is DB, his name has popped up a couple of times


He is a mod on here mate.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> He is a mod on here mate.


i cant remember seeing any of his posts!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/db/


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate l thought it was a poll of current posting members.


sorry i'm lost?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> sorry i'm lost?


When l read the OP l thought it was current posting members he was asking about.

Hence my answer as IMO Uriel is one of the biggest currently posting members...

Does that make sense ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

big [URL=steve:2645030]steve:2645030[/URL] said:


> i cant remember seeing any of his posts!


He posted the other day mate

If you look in the shows, pros sections there's a few big avis knocking around in there


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

44carl44 said:


> I there's def a few big units on the site like


Great post


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> When l read the OP l thought it was current posting members he was asking about.
> 
> Hence my answer as IMO Uriel is one of the biggest currently posting members...
> 
> Does that make sense ?


not really but not your fault, i'm on my period head all ova the shop


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

synthasize said:


> papa laz is pretty big if i remember, over 18 stone i think and seems to be always in great condition!
> 
> clubber lang is another big'un


Clubber is just a big teddy bear in real life


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/db/


he is a big lad!


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

I was renowned to be one of the biggest competitors in the UK back in the late 70's/80's at 6ft & 240lbs...and still hold good form today

My profile album below

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood-albums-photos-my-comp-days-1970-s-80-s.html


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Hair loss due to the gear you think John?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

John Wood said:


> I was renowned to be one of the biggest competitors in the UK back in the late 70's/80's at 6ft & 240lbs...and still hold good form today
> 
> My profile album below
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood-albums-photos-my-comp-days-1970-s-80-s.html


awsome shape in them pics mate

most of us can only dream about being in that sort of shape


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

John Wood said:


> I was renowned to be one of the biggest competitors in the UK back in the late 70's/80's at 6ft & 240lbs...and still hold good form today
> 
> My profile album below
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/john-wood-albums-photos-my-comp-days-1970-s-80-s.html


Alright no need to brag :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

I hear that Big Mike fella is fookin massive!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I hear that Big Mike fella is fookin massive!!!


Nah I heard he's a maggot, like my cocktail sausage willy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why dont people list bodyweight ? surley thats the marker to go by ?

im 110kg

i know aus is sat around 105kg


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> why dont people list bodyweight ? surley thats the marker to go by ?
> 
> im 110kg
> 
> i know aus is sat around 105kg


well it's deffo a marker.

I'm withering away atm, my heart and other organs are happy though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> why dont people list bodyweight ? surley thats the marker to go by ?
> 
> im 110kg
> 
> i know aus is sat around 105kg


This is true but also height........being 6ft and over 100kg is impressive it is not as impressive as being 5'5" tall and aver 100kg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> This is true but also height........being 6ft and over 100kg is impressive it is not as impressive as being 5'5" tall and aver 100kg


im 6"2 110kg this is my marker .

but it all falls down when nothing specific is defined in terms of what the op is meaning .

biggest how ?

yeti is something like 6"4 and 23 stone so does he win ?

or would you win @ 5"5 and just over 100kg ?

are we talking muscle ?

overall ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

exactly someone who is 6 ft at 100kg with 10 % bodyfat is going to look alot more swole that someone who is 6'4 120kg with 20% bodyfat.

I might be talkin shyt, call me on it if so


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> exactly someone who is 6 ft at 100kg with 10 % bodyfat is going to look alot more swole that someone who is 6'4 120kg with 20% bodyfat.
> 
> I might be talkin shyt, call me on it if so


Nope your pretty much spot on there mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> exactly someone who is 6 ft at 100kg with 10 % bodyfat is going to look alot more swole that someone who is 6'4 120kg with 20% bodyfat.
> 
> I might be talkin shyt, call me on it if so


but the question remains who is the biggest on here ?

maybe the op needs adjusting as it seems to general .


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, lets say I am the biggest for sake of arguement.

Who is 2nd biggest I think the OP needs to be asking.

Because I am like a hybrid clone of Markus Ruhl and Ronnie Coleman.

Beat that!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't know if his name has been mentioned but Anabolic Ant was fvcking massive! Has a back as wide as an ironing board on its side!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Don't know if his name has been mentioned but Anabolic Ant was fvcking massive! Has a back as wide as an ironing board on its side!


 oh yea I remember, he has a rear lat spread avatar


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> Don't know if his name has been mentioned but Anabolic Ant was fvcking massive! Has a back as wide as an ironing board on its side!


I said that earlier and got no love for it! Man had a back the size of a battleship.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> oh yea I remember, he has a rear lat spread avatar


Yup, thats him, you could iron your curtains on his back!


----------



## martinrees20 (Nov 22, 2011)

how do you see diff pics of people apart from they avatar??i reckon you all look pritty ****ing huge to me lol


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jordan Peters is a big ol' unit, not sure if he's on here much, he's on TM quite a lot though.

Ausbuilt is again a big unit, Uriels got some big ass legs on him too.

It's gonna be impossible to say who's the biggest on here, because i know that if you put say, JP and Ewen or another powerlifter side by side, then the powerlifter would maybe have more of a presence, whilst the bodybuilder would have more of the wow factor.

I'm probably talking pish but thats how i see it, Reliatively impossible to call out the biggest on uk-m.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

this is getting to technical now and as already stated was just for a bit of a laugh

when i said biggest i meant muscle!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big steve said:


> this is getting to technical now and as already stated was just for a bit of a laugh
> 
> when i said biggest i meant muscle!


Well i have the biggest lovew muscle if that's anyuse?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Impulse2903 said:


> Jordan Peters is a big ol' unit, not sure if he's on here much, he's on TM quite a lot though.
> 
> Ausbuilt is again a big unit, Uriels got some big ass legs on him too.
> 
> ...


very good point

ok so the op needs to be changed and needs to be put in to catergory`s

biggest ....

bodybuilder

powerlifter

strongman

as for female`s not sure if being the biggest would go down so good lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm the biggest wannker


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well i have the biggest lovew muscle if that's anyuse?


do you tuck it under your hat


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 68667


Yea I mentioned you, feel free to rape, I mean rep me.

So looking at you there big in contest shape so a good couple stone on you offseason or so you will be up there with the big bwois.

You looking like one mean motherfcka


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 68667


looking good although the blood shot eyes are not so good lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 68667


fooking hell definitely a contender!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 68667


When was that picture taken? That guy in the back is the spitting image of my cousin who I haven't seen for a while. Couold be him but I doubt it.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned dave ? He may not have the biggest arms on here but he is a big lad. Shame you cant get a line up on here !!!!

Joshua who dont post any more was massive.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 68667


I still remember your old wedding suit avi mate and then you got your finger out and knocked the wind out of us all with your determination... to the reveal the beast !


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> Wow, impressive, thats fcuking impressive man!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> When was that picture taken? That guy in the back is the spitting image of my cousin who I haven't seen for a while. Couold be him but I doubt it.


It was last month at the nabba England show mate


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Has anyone mentioned dave ? He may not have the biggest arms on here but he is a big lad. Shame you cant get a line up on here !!!!


My point Exactly, If you put Dave next to say JP or Pscarb I would dare say Dave would have more of a presence


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> I still remember your old wedding suit avi mate and then you got your finger out and knocked the wind out of us all with your determination... to the reveal the beast !


They were the good old days when i could hit the fridge any time i felt like!!! lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

big silver [URL=back:2645388]back:2645388[/URL] said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 68667


Fcukin Ox


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

@ewen I'm 6'2 and 127kg or just shy but don't look that great I think I have a lot more growing to do before looking respectable and lowering bf to the 10% ile


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

big silver back said:


> They were the good old days when i could hit the fridge any time i felt like!!! lol


Big and ripped and with a face like that you get my vote all day long, do you spit the bones out when you eat babies or just swallow them whole!? :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

cant remember his name but under his username he has 'locked in a steel containment cell'. he looked like a utter lats device


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

when i start takin aas i will be right up there with yas lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

darksider said:


> Big and ripped and with a face like that you get my vote all day long, do you spit the bones out when you eat babies or just swallow them whole!? :lol:


Thanks mate, i agree i'll never win any beauty contests!! lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, i agree i'll never win any beauty contests!! lol


your getting too much attention you top of the valley boy you lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sureno said:


> @ewen I'm 6'2 and 127kg or just shy but don't look that great I think I have a lot more growing to do before looking respectable and lowering bf to the 10% ile


so if its weight your the boy to beat


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for the mentions 

I'm 5"11 ( and a half) and weigh 104 in this comp pics and about 115kg in the off season one..

TBH height is what makes people look massive as normally they have big clavicles too, dutch scott for example is 6"2 and looks huge in real life. Plus all bodybuilders have body-dismorphia so we all think we look tiny!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> your getting too much attention you top of the valley boy you lol.


Yeah he's really well spoken considerin....lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DB said:


> Thanks for the mentions
> 
> I'm 5"11 ( and a half) and weigh 104 in this comp pics and about 115kg in the off season one..
> 
> TBH height is what makes people look massive as normally they have big clavicles too, dutch scott for example is 6"2 and looks huge in real life. Plus all bodybuilders have body-dismorphia so we all think we look tiny!


Mate your leg shot is just wrong !!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

DB said:


> Thanks for the mentions
> 
> I'm 5"11 ( and a half) and weigh 104 in this comp pics and about 115kg in the off season one..
> 
> TBH height is what makes people look massive as normally they have big clavicles too, dutch scott for example is 6"2 and looks huge in real life. Plus all bodybuilders have body-dismorphia so we all think we look tiny!


Simply awesome :thumb:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys, im chuffed to be mentioned in this thread, so here's a recent pic. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 68667


And the winner is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

someone who use to post on here called bob something or something bob, the man was huge and lean, was like branch warren.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea well i'm like dorian in his prime nothing too shabby


----------



## irishhood (Nov 21, 2011)

did milky get that big from drinking milk ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

irishhood said:


> did milky get that big from drinking milk ?


Yes mate, squeezed from the devils own teat !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i think technically Lee priest posted on here once or twice


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rocho said:


> And the winner is!!!!!!!!


i'm pretty sure you used to have a fuking awsome avatar??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i'm pretty sure you used to have a fuking awsome avatar??


Yeah with a back like a boeing 747 IIRC...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yea how about James Lewellyn and STUART CORE?????

Slipped your mind did they guys?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh yea how about James Lewellyn and STUART CORE?????
> 
> Slipped your mind did they guys?


Dont ever remember them posting mate so yeah TBH...

Shaun Davis also posted for a short time as well IIRC..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DB:2645489 said:


> Thanks for the mentions
> 
> I'm 5"11 ( and a half) and weigh 104 in this comp pics and about 115kg in the off season one..
> 
> TBH height is what makes people look massive as normally they have big clavicles too, dutch scott for example is 6"2 and looks huge in real life. Plus all bodybuilders have body-dismorphia so we all think we look tiny!


Pure and utter filth


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

steve flynn is pretty big and in mint shape, there are a lot of guys use the site just not so active in all the sections like general


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

What so James LLew didn't go by the name 'supercell' or close to that.

I can't remember Stuart Core's name but he was here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> What so James LLew didn't go by the name 'supercell' or close to that.
> 
> I can't remember Stuart Core's name but he was here


I honestly dont know mate.

You may be correct but l dont remember any interacton with him. Not being rude l promise.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> I honestly dont know mate.
> 
> You may be correct but l dont remember any interacton with him. Not being rude l promise.


very sporadic poster but supercell is james l


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> so if its weight your the boy to beat


Think dave is 139kg or something, 20+ stone


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

what about Lou she a big girl


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

cypssk said:


> what about Lou she a big girl


Big tits?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i'm pretty sure you used to have a fuking awsome avatar??


Haha yeah, 4/5 years ago i might have had a look in, but im fat and old now!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> so if its weight your the boy to beat


yeah but he looks like a fcukin Ironing board mate !!!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i'm pretty sure you used to have a fuking awsome avatar??





Milky said:


> Yeah with a back like a boeing 747 IIRC...





Rocho said:


> Haha yeah, 4/5 years ago i might have had a look in, but im fat and old now!!


.......Although you guys are looking great and still growing, even in your 'Golden years' so might be hope for me yet!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rocho said:


> .......Although you guys are looking great and still growing, even in your 'Golden years' so might be hope for me yet!!! :lol: :lol:


Mate l remember thinking FU*K ME when l saw your avi, so yeah l would say more than just hope for you..


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Nah I heard he's a maggot, like my cocktail sausage willy


Ill have you know my source is very reliable


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rocho said:


> .......Although you guys are looking great and still growing, even in your 'Golden years' so might be hope for me yet!!! :lol: :lol:


golden years??? i'm in my fuking corrosion years lol

get your fat old ass on the sauce with us bro - i bet you still in good shape lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Think dave is 139kg or something, 20+ stone


Haha im by no means anywhere near the biggest on here m8, just tall and heavy

6ft 5 - 22st 3 (141kg) last time I weighed myself, fcking thing just keeps going up, so stopped weighing myself haha


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Dave said:


> Haha im by no means anywhere near the biggest on here m8, just tall and heavy
> 
> 6ft 5 - 22st 3 (141kg) last time I weighed myself, fcking thing just keeps going up, so stopped weighing myself haha


Thats pretty fcukin big in my books mate!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Thats pretty fcukin big in my books mate!


Im nowhere near the likes of your bodybuilder standards m8, leagues off to be brutally honest haha.

Just always been heavy, gimme a year or 2 and ill post back haha


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave said:


> Haha im by no means anywhere near the biggest on here m8, just tall and heavy
> 
> 6ft 5 - 22st 3 (141kg) last time I weighed myself, fcking thing just keeps going up, so stopped weighing myself haha


22 stone! good man!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Breda said:


> Mal stop nickin pics off Google and passing the them off as you I can do that too
> 
> Look:





Breda said:


> Before:


 :lol:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the mention guys but i'm far from big! Getting bigger and give me a few years and you'll see one big mutha  (or not and I'll quietly tip toe off into the distance!).

For me in terms of sheer bulk (forgetting height) its gotta be pscarb or Tiny Tom. Both are absolute units. Dutch Scott is huge too (his arms make mine look like match sticks!) and DB and Silver Back are pretty damned big and shapely too. What I lack in size myself, I tend to make up in condition. Hopefully by 2012/2013 I'll be not lacking either...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mass is aways good and need a bit in my book but it is ALWAYS that grainy peeled to the fuking max look that drops my jaw ...when you see that skinlees look it is both disgusting and amazing in equal measure lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> so if its weight your the boy to beat


I'm currently sitting at 20st 11lb / 131kg @ 6'3"

Although I'm fatscular so probably doesn't count :lol:

Bigbear was the biggest by far @ 350lb+ when he was posting here.

He's cutting now and looking good for it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> I'm currently sitting at 20st 11lb / 131kg @ 6'3"
> 
> Although I'm fatscular so probably doesn't count :lol:
> 
> ...


blutos would be a contender i reckon and mike .

your looking good simon hows your lifting going ?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> blutos would be a contender i reckon and mike .
> 
> your looking good simon hows your lifting going ?


Not too bad mate, hoping to get the 170kg bench and 275kg deadlift in the next few weeks.

All moving in the right direction :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Not too bad mate, hoping to get the 170kg bench and 275kg deadlift in the next few weeks.
> 
> All moving in the right direction :thumbup1:


good lifting fella well done :thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Pure mass and proper size Stu Core is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ts23


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dunno if he's still on here but BigKiwi was fvcking huge.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

How many of the bigger guys have searched this thread for their name do you reckon? Haha. "Ooooh oooh I hope I'm in there... Someone say me"  I would too!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tasty said:


> How many of the bigger guys have searched this thread for their name do you reckon? Haha. "Ooooh oooh I hope I'm in there... Someone say me"  I would too!


did you have a look for your name ? come on be honest :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

ewen said:


> did you have a look for your name ? come on be honest :lol:


Not a chance mate! I think I'm going through some bigorexia issues now too so even if I was one of the bigger boys on here I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

PRL:2646111 said:


> Pure mass and proper size Stu Core is going to be hard to beat.


Sh!t you ain't lookin too shabby yourself bro.... I took a sneak peak at your photos and you look immense and I'm sure I saw some photos of you training with Ronnie and Jay


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Dunno if he's still on here but BigKiwi was fvcking huge.


think he went back home? last i heard from him... but yes, f*cking huge..


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

PRL said:


> Pure mass and proper size Stu Core is going to be hard to beat.


After that post id say PRL lol..where you from in Brum?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PRL said:


> Pure mass and proper size Stu Core is going to be hard to beat.


My god your all coming out of the woodwork tonight...

Is there some secret codes amongst you big fu*ka's where the minute " sze " is mentioned you all pile in like the A Team...

:lol:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> My god your all coming out of the woodwork tonight...
> 
> Is there some secret codes amongst you big fu*ka's where the minute " sze " is mentioned you all pile in like the A Team...
> 
> :lol:


was thinking that myself!

very inspiring though for all us skinny fookers


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Wasn't IFBB pro Lee Powell on here also, I'm sure he posted....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

^ Lee Powel looks ffffing awesome there.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah he does, one of the best pics i saw online of him


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

wheres he from,is he Welsh.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> wheres he from,is he Welsh.


good question, I'm sure he has welsh roots of some sort I remember reading don't know though.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> good question, I'm sure he has welsh roots *of some sort *I remember reading don't know though.


Could have family in Cowbridge :lol: own an antique shop lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lou - out of the women. And has anybody mentioned incredible bulk?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lou - out of the women. And has anybody mentioned incredible bulk?


He's class,shame he dont post anymore, a big lack of pictures in here???? all the

big members hiding lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know, I missed this thread when it was firing, love the old uriel/ts23 stand off at the start.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good for comedy here,that brenda guy is funny.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Brendas a guy? 5hit!! I best stop sendin him pics of my pudding pouch!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Laurie G looks pretty huge.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> Could have family in Cowbridge :lol: own an antique shop lol.


yea or a nice little shoe shop where all the yuppies go who look down upon the rabble


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yea or a nice little shoe shop where all the yuppies go who look down upon the rabble


I remember buying some protein there once,small little sup shop near the top,is it still there.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> I remember buying some protein there once,small little sup shop near the top,is it still there.


yeah i think so, i try to avoid cowbridge its a bit stuck up lol even though i live here


----------

